# مهام مهندس المناجم



## احمد العربيي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*(1) - مهندس المناجم (**Mining Engineer**) :*
*§ **الوصف : *
*هو الشخص الذي يقوم بالتخطيط **واستخدام الفكر الهندسي لاستخراج **الثروات المعدنية من باطن**الأرض** .*
*§ **المهام التي يقوم بها :*

*1- **دراسة الأبحاث والتقارير التي قام بها الجيولوجيين وعلماء الأرض والاقتصاديون عن رواسب الخام للتأكد من إمكانية تعدنية واستخراجه من عدمه . *
*2- **تحديد أكثر الطرق الملاءمة لعملية استخراج الخام مع الأخذ في الاعتبار عوامل التعدين مثل العمق وخصائص الخام وكذلك البيئة المحيطة بالخام .*
*3- **رسم وإعداد خرائط للمنجم موضح فيها الأنفاق والآبار الرأسية والممرات وكذلك رسم طرق النقل في حالة التعدين السطحي بواسطة برامج كمبيوتر متخصصة . *
*4- **الإعداد والتخطيط لعملية تجهيز المنجم وفتحه وكذلك الخطوات المناسبة للحصول على الخام . *
*5- **التخطيط وتوظيف العمال والمعدات حتى يتحقق أعلى إنتاج ممكن من الخام .*
*6- **الأنصال والتنسيق مع المشرف للتأكد من سير عمليات التشغيل في الاتجاه الصحيح .*
*7- **استخدام الكمبيوتر في عمليات الحسابات من تقيم وتكاليف والتحكم في الإنفاق حتى يبدأ المنجم في الإنتاج .*
*8- **الإشراف عل منشات المنجم وكذلك تركيب المصنع والمعـدات .*
*9- **التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات الأمن الصناعي والصحة المهنية داخل المنجم مثل الاستخدام الأمثل للمتفجرات والتهوية الجيدة .*
*10- **متابعة الأبحاث والتقارير التي تهدف إلى زيادة إنتاج المنجم وتحقيق أعلى معـدلات الأمان .*
*11- **التأكد من وجود ألإسعافات الأولية وخدمات الطورىء في المنجم .*


----------



## fouadmhs (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخيررررررررررررر


----------

